# Skill Guide



## vikale (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Ein Freund hat mir erzält es gäbe einen Guide wie man vz von 0 auf 300 schnell und kostengünstig Pusht.
Sufu gabs leider nix.
Also wenn einer weis wos den gibt, bitte hier rein.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Szyslak (9. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, aber schnell UND kostengünstig? Naja, wüsste jetzt nicht wie das geht (Ausser vielleicht wennste Schneider oder so bist und vieleeeeeeeeee Low Items auf der Bank hast die entzaubert werden können)..
Ich habe gesten für ca.. ehm.. 60-70g innerhalb einer Stunde (oder zwei?) von 0 auf 300 geskillt. Find ich eigentlich noch günstig.

Wie gesagt, wie schnell und günstig gehen soll weiss ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnell gehts indem du Mats kaufst und günstig, indem du Inzen abfarmst und die Items entzauberst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke das weisst du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hilft dir der Link vielleicht weiter: https://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...26836&sid=3


----------



## vikale (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Jo was willste mehr 70g is eh nix wenn ich denk was ich bei schneiderei rausgeklopft habe.
Jo den link kann man verwenden thx.

mfg.vikale


----------



## cM2003 (14. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich habe gesten für ca.. ehm.. 60-70g innerhalb einer Stunde (oder zwei?) von 0 auf 300 geskillt. Find ich eigentlich noch günstig.


Also wie du das angestellt hast möchte ich mal wissen... Alleine 20 von diesen grünen Dingern (mir fällt der Name nicht ein) sind a) verdammt selten und b) kostet da ein Stack schon locker 40g...

Ich habs von 0 auf 375 geskilled und ca. 5000g ausgegeben. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich kaum inis nachträglich abgefarmt habe.
Aber für 60-70g finde ich lächerlich und kann ich mir beim aller besten Willen nicht vorstellen...

Ich kopiere dir mal was ausm Guide raus:


> 1 - 2
> Runed Copper Rod (1 x Copper Rod, 1 x Strange Dust, 1 x Lesser Magic Essence) x 1
> 
> 2 - 75
> ...


Im übrigen gab es in einer WoW Sonderzeitschrift von PC Games auch einen Guide.
Und im Forum von wow-europe.com gibt es sicher auch etwas.


----------



## Nurno (24. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Sorry, aber schnell UND kostengünstig? Naja, wüsste jetzt nicht wie das geht (Ausser vielleicht wennste Schneider oder so bist und vieleeeeeeeeee Low Items auf der Bank hast die entzaubert werden können)..
> Ich habe gesten für ca.. ehm.. 60-70g innerhalb einer Stunde (oder zwei?) von 0 auf 300 geskillt. Find ich eigentlich noch günstig.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wie schnell und günstig gehen soll weiss ich nicht
> ...


Diese Antwort von Szylak ist schlicht falsch ! Ich skille auch gerade Verzauberung, bis Stufe50 geht das gut durch entzaubern, dann nur noch durch verzaubern. Alleine die Reisezeit als low lvl Char (25er...) um die jeweils hoeherstufigen Lehrer zu finden, verschlingt schon irre Zeit. Du musst dich dann z.B. nach von einem freundlichem Mitspieler nach Shattrath porten lassen. Bin derzeit auf Verzauberstufe 208 und habe bestimmt schon 200-300gold dafuer ausgegeben. Kauf von items aus dem AH, verzaubern und billig wieder verkaufen im AH usw usw...
Aber trotzdem, halte durch, denn das ist einfach ein toller Beruf ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arstiuri (24. Oktober 2007)

ich dachte es ging um 0-300 für 70 g.. ich glaube nicht dass ich viel mehr ausgegeben habe. danach wirds dann ziemlich teuer. 
um traumstaub zu bekommen: runenstoffgürtel kaufen/herstellen und entzaubern. dadurch kommste recht günstig daran.


----------



## Szyslak (31. Oktober 2007)

@ cm2003:
Ok ich muss gestehen ich war beim dem Post da oben beim Skill von 250 um den Dreh.. War easy zu skillen binnen paar Stündchen und auch sehr günstig..
Ich dachte mir dann bis auf 300 wird schon nicht so teuer.. Von wegen... Kannst bei meinem ersten Post noch eine 0 dranhängen, dann passts. Ich bin jetzt bei 350. Habe dafür aber kaum Gold ausgeben müssen.

@ Nurno:
Du hast meinen Post falsch verstanden! Das mit den Items entzaubern ist natürlich so gemeint, dass er die Essenzen aus den entzauberten Gegenständen anschliessend zum verzaubern und somit zum skillen nutzt.


----------

